# Sharp AR M237 Network Scanning



## Getitright (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a Sharp AR M237 and I want to use the network scanning feature. I am not able to use the scanning over email, so I am trying to setup the scanning to an FTP server. I already configured one of the servers on our network for FTP services. I tried to scan to the server but I keep getting a network error on the scanner. I have all the correct settings for the scanner on the web page interface. I can ping the scanner from the server, but I am still not able to scan over the network, also I have the correct port opened on the server.

I would also like to attempt to use the Scan to desktop option but I done have software and can find it on Sharps website.

Please help!!


----------

